# I'm looking for magnolia wood to make a guitar



## nicksdad (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all. I'm new to this site. I'm looking for magnolia wood to make an electric guitar top. I recently made one out of holly and it sounds great. My thinking is because this is music the feeling a tree gives you is more important than how the wood looks. I'm tired of the same mahogany/maple guitars. So I want to try apple, olive, mango, and magnolia. But magnolia is hard to find. Anyone have any? I'm too new to this site to send a message, but Brantley from GA posted that he had some a year ago.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Daniel,

Magnolia is going to be hard to find. It isn't offered as a commercial wood. Try tree trimmers in your area. If they have it, they would probably give it too you. Also, try www.innernet.net/galleryofwood. He has it @ $1.40 bd/ft but you have to drive to Shirleysburg, Pa. to get it as he doesn't ship small quantities.

Steve


----------



## nicksdad (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Steve. I've got one tree trimmer looking and I'll call some more. Daniel


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Man if only you were a few days earlier with your request. I just turned down a whole Magnolia tree that was cut down in my aunts back yard. I live in Mississippi and our state tree is the Magnolia. I'll keep an eye out and hit up the dumps around here and see if I can round some up for you. 
What size (L x W x H) does it need to be because I figure it would be pretty pricey to ship whole logs. I feel pretty confident that I can find you some.
Also, I've got some Apple logs but they have been laying outside, uncovered for about a year so I don't know if they would be too far gone or not. I'll go out there and check em out and get some measurements on them in a little while and get back with you.


----------



## nicksdad (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Zeke. Tragic! No need to ship whole logs. It doesn't take much to make a top for a hollow body guitar, plus the sustain block. The top is 18" by 14" and 5/16" thick, made from as many strips as needed. So 2 pieces 18" by 3 1/2" by 3/4" would do one top … ripped into 4 strips, glued side by side. The sustain block is 1" by 3" by 14". So I guess a good size would be 1-1/4 by 4 by 18", and even 2 like that would do one guitar. You can call me at 703 969 6233 if you find any. Thanks again. Daniel


----------



## Donnieray (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a huge magnolia tree that I need cut down in my yard because it is blocking the front of my house. Anyone who wants to cut it down and grind the stump can have the wood for free. Anyone interested?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I have a huge magnolia tree that I need cut down in my yard because it is blocking the front of my house. Anyone who wants to cut it down and grind the stump can have the wood for free. Anyone interested?
> 
> - Donnieray


It would help to know where you're at Donnieray ;-) If you're down the street, I might consider it. If you're 300 miles away, I'm gonna pass.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Houston is lousy with Magnolia. You could sell your house and move here. Then it will be easy.


----------



## Donnieray (Apr 26, 2018)

> I have a huge magnolia tree that I need cut down in my yard because it is blocking the front of my house. Anyone who wants to cut it down and grind the stump can have the wood for free. Anyone interested?
> 
> - Donnieray


Sorry, I'm located in South Lyon, Michigan. About 15 minutes north of the Big House. Go BLUE!!


----------

